# 3 gorgeous new females for the sorority



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

The first one is Orla, the second one is Chloe. 

The third one is Twit...named after the "lovey" girl that sold her to me...this girl at Petco told me that I have to much time on my hands and I need to get a life and a better hobby.:shock:

*twit* 
_noun_ _(Informal, chiefly Brit.)_ fool, idiot, jerk _(slang, chiefly U.S. & Canad.)_,


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww no don't name your little fish Twit. She didn't do anything to you.  By naming her Twit you're honoring that salesgirl - you'll never forget what she said to you with your fish's name a constant reminder.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Those are adroable fishies! 
^_^

That was rude of the lady, maybe she was having a bad day or something.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok..how about Topaz? Like blue topaz..my birthstone.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Topaz is pretty!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

GORGEOUS. I'm starting a sorority too, I hope I can get my hands on pretty girls like that!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oooooooh! I LOVE your new female Bettas! They are so pretty! I wish I had those ones! *Jealous* LOL.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Lady aside twit is kinda a cute name [if you mean it in a loving way of course] 

I never got out of the habit of calling my Siamese 'tweaker' because of the twitchy way she acted after she got fixed. She even attacked my Belgium Shepard T.T 

All your girls look lovely =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the name Topaz. They're very pretty!


----------

